# Ariens 28" - Traction Belt Idler Spring Breaking



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

Greetings all,

Light winter for us northern Canadian folks and my 28" Ariens has already broken two springs with less than ten hours total time on the machine.

Am I doing something to promote this or have I just come across two dud springs?

So far that has been the only short coming for me as the machine can certainly move snow as advertised.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Two broken springs in a row does sound suspicious, but anything is possible. Any chance the belt is the wrong size and putting extra strain on the springs? Was the replacement done under warranty with OEM parts or did you just get another from the hardware store?

I can't think of anything the operator could do to break an idler spring like that.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Broken Springs*

I don't have an Ariens, so this is some speculation. If this is part of the tensioning mechism on the drive or auger belts like on the CM's I have the cable hooks to a arm that is connected by a spring to the actual idler arm. About the only thing I can think of other than a pair of defective springs is too much tension on the idler arm pulley.

This is what I'm referring to so if it's not comparable then disregard what I've said


















Good luck on resolving you issue.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Guys, thanks for the replies. After the first spring broke I called Ariens and they sent me an OEM replacement spring. Second one lasted even less time than the first. I'll have to get another one on the way and hope I have better luck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It doesn't have to keep the belt super tight. Just tight enough to take the slack out. Maybe take some length measurements and go to a hardware store and get a spring that is slightly longer or slightly thicker and maybe it will last longer. Maybe it is rubbing on a belt, pulley or something else inside and causing it to wear a hole in itself and snap. Also make sure the hole the spring snaps into doesn't have a sharp edge.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Shryp, thanks for the info. I'll have a look at the edges and certainly consider a different spring.


----------



## Fox (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi I have a brand new Ariens 28" snow blower and I have the same issue. I broke 2 springs now. The problem seams to be friction on the spring end where it attach to the pulley. As if the pully was turning and slowly grinding the spring hook. I'll go tomorow to the dealer to get another spring and maybe some answers. They already told me it's a bad bach of spring and a very popular problem. I'm thinking of replacing the whole snow blower for another model. If I was good at doing this sort of thing, I'd put a ball bearing ring around the pully to attach the spring on it. But I don't have this kind of skills. I'll try putting grease to see if it last longer.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

I contacted Ariens the other day after yet another broken spring with very low time. I was advised the coating on the springs is making them brittle. The spring has been changed and is now thicker and minus the coating. I have a couple on the way and will update as required. The machine moves snow like a champion when it is working but the weak point is a show stopper.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am sorry to hear you are still having problems. I am glad Ariens contacted you back and it sounds like they were even honest with you about a problem on there end and nothing you were doing. Glad to hear they are sending you some redesigned springs and I hope that takes care of your problems. Too many companies are too quick to blame the consumer when something goes wrong and refuse to admit that it is their own fault. I also want to thank you for coming back here almost a year later and giving us some resolution to your problem.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Double up on what Shyrp said. I advised my BIL to get a new Ariens Compact 24 as he is NOT a wrench turner. He had the same issue with the spring. He bought from an Ariens dealer and not big box so they have been very helpful to him. Still hard to listen to the problems he's had with a new machine that I kinda talked him into My 1989 blower throws snow all day long without a hitch and was at least $500 less investment. I kinda feel guilty in a weird way when he calls asking questions.
I still would advise friends and family to go Ariens, but little supplier issues can cause any good company problems. Hopefully the new springs will get you back to quality.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

I've heard of this before. Nearly always a Deluxe model (not Compacts or Sno-Teks). Most units do not have this problem, however some can fail the spring consistently. That would lead me to believe the variability from one unit to the next might trigger the problem (variations in engine vibration particularly with larger 250cc+ Briggs engines, typical operating RPM, belt rideout, spring tension, etc.) As of recently, previous springs for this particular traction idler are superceded to 08300538 (a heavy duty swivel spring, swivel goes toward the frame). This is the standard spring for current prodution Deluxe models. All 08316400 and 08300528 springs should supercede to this for service orders automatically. Takes about 2 minutes to change the spring out. Have Ariens send you one of these if your problems persist.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

New springs arrived and the redesign has one end "floating" as it is not attached to the spring itself. Old spring is on top, new spring on bottom.









The design of the longer end would seem logical to me that end goes on the idler belt. Short floating end on the housing.


----------

